# A Photo: post one, no words.



## eljr




----------



## CnC Bartok

And no words to keep the site happy (min. 15 characters)


----------



## Strange Magic

Antonia Singla Contreras, "La Singla", age 12, dancing above the Gypsy barrio in Barcelona.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Look mum, no hands


----------



## Dorsetmike

Work in progress


----------



## LezLee

....................


----------



## Pyotr

…. ….. ….. …. ….


----------



## geralmar

My avatar briefly.


----------



## Zofia

Sorry for cursing but had to be asked...​


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 112671

no words no words


----------



## RockyIII

Zofia said:


> Sorry for cursing but had to be asked...


Er, you know it's in France, right?


----------



## Dan Ante

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 112671
> 
> no words no words


Exactly, can't the stupid posters read???????? :scold::scold::scold:


----------



## LezLee

RockyIII said:


> Er, you know it's in France, right?


Several stages now take place in other countries. In 2014 it started off in Leeds, Yorkshire. My sister was a marshall at the finish line and saw Mark Cavendish go down.
Some place-names were changed - 'Le Pass De Buttertubs' and sheep were dyed yellow and green. The pubs on route became:
Le Toureau Noir
Bar du Nord
Le Lion Rouge
Le Cygne Blanc

It seemed like half of Yorkshire turned out, amazing!


----------



## Zofia

LezLee said:


> Several stages now take place in other countries. In 2014 it started off in Leeds, Yorkshire. My sister was a marshall at the finish line and saw Mark Cavendish go down.
> Some place-names were changed - 'Le Pass De Buttertubs' and sheep were dyed yellow and green. The pubs on route became:
> Le Toureau Noir
> Bar du Nord
> Le Lion Rouge
> Le Cygne Blanc
> 
> It seemed like half of Yorkshire turned out, amazing!


I think it is nice to do the start stage elsewhere I just like Patrick Stewart memes...

England always make good go at sporting stuff


----------



## Zofia

No words but Nico...​


----------



## RockyIII

LezLee said:


> Several stages now take place in other countries. In 2014 it started off in Leeds, Yorkshire. My sister was a marshall at the finish line and saw Mark Cavendish go down.
> Some place-names were changed - 'Le Pass De Buttertubs' and sheep were dyed yellow and green. The pubs on route became:
> Le Toureau Noir
> Bar du Nord
> Le Lion Rouge
> Le Cygne Blanc
> 
> It seemed like half of Yorkshire turned out, amazing!


Thanks for educating me. I should have looked it up before commenting.


----------



## Room2201974

For into this life these few moments will come


----------



## Merl

................................


----------



## Zofia

Merl said:


> ................................
> View attachment 112715


What is this looks *drools* reminds me of Goulash style but I see chicken no?


----------



## Merl

Zofia said:


> What is this looks *drools* reminds me of Goulash style but I see chicken no?


Chicken Vindaloo curry. I'm a Curry fanatic. Love the stuff. The spicier the better (although sometimes other parts of me don't agree). :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

....................................


----------



## geralmar

*********************


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Neo Romanza




----------



## Flamme




----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## SiegendesLicht

..................................


----------



## Merl

....................


----------



## EdwardBast

No words. Not a one.


----------



## Joe B

...............................


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Must puts some words here


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Malx

....................


----------



## Guest

................................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

https://www.popsci.com/deer-eating-human-remains/


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## EdwardBast

Oink oink oink oink.


----------



## mikeh375

*********************************************


----------



## Joe B

...................................


----------



## Joe B

.............................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Strange Magic

................


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Strange Magic

...............


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck




----------



## pianozach

Strange Magic said:


> View attachment 141783
> ...............


I'm partial to this photo of the happy couple.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Barbebleu

Can’t get picture in correct orientation.


----------



## pianozach

...............







...............


----------



## Barbebleu

this time!


----------



## joen_cph

(Yes, they are related ...)


----------



## Guest




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Malx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme

...


----------



## Dan Ante

.....................................


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## Flamme




----------



## pianozach

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Flamme

Looks so surreal...


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## mikeh375

.....................................................


----------



## pianozach

.......................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## erki

......................................................


----------



## Barbebleu

erki said:


> View attachment 146882
> 
> ......................................................


That brightened my day!:lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Barbebleu

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Malx

erki said:


> View attachment 146882
> 
> ......................................................


Oddly reminds me of a classic sketch - would Ronnie Barker have said 'Four Candles' ?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Guest

Monkey Mia on the remote Western Australian coast, where the red desert meets the sea.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dan Ante

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









...........................................


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Malx

^...............


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> View attachment 147331
> 
> 
> ...........................................


Putting your best foot forward?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Yesterday on the New South Wales north coast.


----------



## Dan Ante

Christabel said:


> Putting your best foot forward?









,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

I want one for Christmas but they're as scarce as hen's teeth!! Chartreux breed.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Pretty kitty.......


----------



## Guest

My son and daughter-in-law have this one, called Monticello!!










He likes to chase after the big buck kangaroos which come onto their property. Big mistake. Big.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Dottie approves (my icon)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Dan Ante

.................................................


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Ingélou

(Shiny!) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Dan Ante

NoCoPilot said:


>


We are getting this wash away damage occurring more and more now.


----------



## Jacck




----------



## Jacck




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## WNvXXT

Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pat Fairlea

...................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Jacck




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## pianozach

..................................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

For sale, can't pay the mortgages anymore :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

...........................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Merl

...............................


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## jegreenwood

123456789012345


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

----------------


----------



## geralmar




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## Jacck




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Jacck




----------



## erki

impossible to post without words


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## NoCoPilot




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

https://journaltimes.com/news/local/caledonia-property-with-house-literally-hanging-over-lake-michigan-bluff-has-sold/article_2a122ecf-accd-55c0-bf5f-7b55ff261d6a.html


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

-------‐--------------


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.lakesuperior.com/the-lake/maritime/333-stannard-rock-lighthouse-the-loneliest-place-on-the-continent/


----------



## Flamme




----------



## EdwardBast

oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Chilham




----------



## geralmar




----------



## Flamme




----------



## geralmar




----------



## erki

....................................................


----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Flamme




----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## geralmar




----------

